# Patch and/or Language Identification



## Radar21 (Sep 13, 2018)

Does anyone recognize the language shown on this patch? It was with a group of 50s-60s USAF patches.
What type of Medical unit and what C H S on the pine tree signify?
Any help is appreciated.

Tom


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 13, 2018)

The closest of anything I can find is the Center for Hellenic Studies and the writing looks like it might be Greek.


----------



## Radar21 (Sep 14, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> The closest of anything I can find is the Center for Hellenic Studies and the writing looks like it might be Greek.



Thanks for replying. I have had suggestions from a few people but neither have panned out. I've had Korean, Japanese Katakana, Thai, and Mid Eastern. Someone will ID eventually.
The C H S on the Pinetree has also brought various answers but nothing concrete.


----------



## Radar21 (Oct 24, 2018)

Is there anyone on site that can translate the wording on this patch?
I was told it is Japanese but I have not had any luck getting it translated.
Is it for an Aeromedical Evacuation Unit?
Any help is appreciated.






Tom


----------



## Radar21 (Feb 1, 2019)

Now being told it is Korean.
Any help translating or identifying patch is appreciated.


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 1, 2019)

지나민 갑니다
Ji Na-min goes.


----------



## Radar21 (Feb 1, 2019)

Shinpachi said:


> 지나민 갑니다
> Ji Na-min goes.



Thank you. Any idea what it means in relation to the patch?

Thanks


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 1, 2019)

Google Translate says "I will go"

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Radar21 (Feb 7, 2019)

Anyone have any ideas as to the Unit. Is it Korean or U.S.?


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 7, 2019)

I understood a Korean medic soldier, Ji Na-min, was given training at Charleston Air Force Base in the 1950s (or 60's) and left this patch for his instructor with his gratitude like "Ji Na-min now goes back to Korea". Just my instant impression to see the letters.


----------



## Radar21 (Feb 7, 2019)

So is this a Korean Army or Korean Air Force patch? Any ideas concerning the C H S letters?

Thank you


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 7, 2019)

I don't think there was any Korean unit in CHS - Charleston, though I may be wrong.


----------



## Radar21 (Jul 9, 2019)

Any new ideas on this patch? American, Korean?


----------

